# Kiani Satu pulled off the beach...



## 40907 (Sep 26, 2009)

Sorry. Didn't realise my name was all over that picture.


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

good day reef knot.sm.today.05:48.re:kiani satu pulled off the beach.what picture???no picture shown.regards ben27


----------



## 40907 (Sep 26, 2009)

Sorry about that, Ben. I found these on the Smit Amandla Marine facebook page and credit is given by Smit to Captain Ian Carrasco. Half the battle is won - she is off the beach but they are still facing difficult conditions out there.

https://www.facebook.com/SmitAmandlaMarine


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

good dayreef knot,sm.yesterday.15:36.re:kiani.thank you for your reply,great photo's.regards ben27


----------



## 40907 (Sep 26, 2009)

Hi Ben. There are those who think that the ship will sink as it appears to be taking on water. I hope they are wrong! (EEK)


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

good day reef knot.sm.yesterday.21:03 re:kiani satu.thanks for your reply.i hope they are rong about her sinking,lets know if you hear anymore about her.have a good day.regards ben27


----------



## 40907 (Sep 26, 2009)

Hey Ben. I'm afraid they were right - Smit's facebook report said (I quote)....

"The bulk carrier Kiani Satu sank at 04h00 this morning in 1000m water depth. The Smit Amandla will remain on site to monitor for oil and debris."

I'm left wondering where exactly she sank. I want to try finding out.

Take care. Ken.


----------



## Geoffrey Hoyle (Jan 12, 2009)

Reef Knot said:


> Hey Ben. I'm afraid they were right - Smit's facebook report said (I quote)....
> 
> "The bulk carrier Kiani Satu sank at 04h00 this morning in 1000m water depth. The Smit Amandla will remain on site to monitor for oil and debris."
> 
> ...


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

good day reef knot.sm.yesterday.17:33.re: (p7) kiani satu,thank you for your informative reply.a sad ending for another vassel.and thank you to Geoffrey hoyle.(today)(p8)regards ben27


----------



## 40907 (Sep 26, 2009)

Geoffrey Hoyle said:


> Reef Knot said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Ben. I'm afraid they were right - Smit's facebook report said (I quote)....
> ...


----------

